# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Cateran Society Digest 2012

## Chris Thompson

The Cateran Society Digest 2012
http://www.cateransociety.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/gilbride100?feature=mhee 

Those of you who follow our Youtube channel know that we've made a lot of videos over the past several years on the Highland Broadsword and related topics. Most of the videos on our channel were made at Broadsword Academy Maine, but we actually have branch schools all over the world. The Cateran Society Digest will feature selected videos from our branch schools in Germany, Russia, various U.S. States, and anywhere else we may happen to be! 

We've also redesigned our website to focus on the activities of our member schools, so check out the site for many more broadsword videos.

The Broadsword League

The Broadsword League was a venue for historical fencing competition with the broadsword, backsword, heavy sabre and singlestick.  As of 2013 the League is on hiatus, but we are open  to reviving it if any qualified broadsword fencer wishes to volunteer to take it over. Contact gilbride100@hotmail.com if you're interested. 

Congratulations to James Mungall of the Caledonian Broadsword Academy of Baton Rouge on earning the Broadsword League's 2012 Championship! Here's a video of one of his League bouts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSWmP...5&feature=plcp

Video Diplomas

New certified mentors of the Highland broadsword:

JT Purdom, 1st Degree Mentor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4wLM...ature=youtu.be
Shannon Julius McDowell, 1st Degree Mentor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=o5CUihnpcJ0

New Bards

The Bardic Assembly: recognized bards of the Cateran Society, honored for their contributions in lore, art, music, and language.

Steve Gilshenen- 1st Degree (Lore: Hoplology)
Bhiatailidh Negoda MacDhùghaill- 1st Degree (Language)

The Galloglass
http://cateransociety.ning.com/

The Cateran Society Galloglass is made up of certified Cateran Society mentors who actively seek out martial challenges and exchanges as representatives of the Cateran Society.

Here is a selection of Galloglass fights from 2012:

Heiko Grosse, Martial Exchange vs Double Cutlass:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Camev...C6aJTF0BY44%3D

Bhiatailidh Negoda MacDhùghaill Martial Challenges With Broadsword/Cutlass:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgf1-...2&feature=plcp

James Mungall, Martial Challenge vs German Longsword:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1oN4...layer_embedded

Jeff Nadwidny, Martial Exchanges vs Sidesword and Buckler:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3iuh...layer_embedded

Matt Tice, Martial Challenge With Dirks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ojl...layer_embedded

----------

